# W: Bought a loom today



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

An Ashford, 16" Sampleit Rigid Needle loom. Wheee! Also purchase the stand!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/280785082/in-stock-new-10-16-inch-ashford-sampleit?ref=also_bought-9&frs=1


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

5hat is great - have fun!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

A new pet!


----------



## PamiS (Apr 23, 2018)

Congratulations - have fun!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I think the SampleIt looms have the most to offer for the least money. It's the least expensive, well-constructed loom that comes with a heddle block that will accommodate two heddles.

I'm thinking about getting one. It would be a bigger temptation if I actually had enough money to buy one. I'm thinking about the 10" size.

Think about getting more heddles for the loom in other dent sizes, and duplicate dent size heddles if you want to do more complicated work. I particularly like the variable heddles for this loom, and the new beaters/shuttles with wavy edges for any loom.

https://woolery.com/ashford-vari-dent-reed-kit.html

https://woolery.com/ashford-wavy-stick-shuttles.html

This video will show you how to use this type of shuttle or beater:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats! The stand will be a big help.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Lucky you now get to weaving. Show us what you make.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

So happy for you!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is so cool So now you can add weaver to your list of accomplishments. You go girl have fun!!!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a new Cricket waiting at home when I get out of rehab for my broken hip. Soon! Am excited to play with it.

Enjoy your SampleIt!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF WEAVING! YOU WILL LOVE IT.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF WEAVING! YOU WILL LOVE IT.


Ha, ha, ok I have been captured! Never thought Or considered that I would want to. I got frightened by some seriously huge floor looms several years ago. Me weaving, no way?

I was charmed by that Ashford rigid heddle, and the next I knew I push the button.
:sm04: :sm06: :sm04:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

wordancer said:


> Ha, ha, ok I have been captured! Never thought Or considered that I would want to. I got frightened by some seriously huge floor looms several years ago. Me weaving, no way?
> 
> I was charmed by that Ashford rigid heddle, and the next I knew I push the button.
> :sm04: :sm06: :sm04:


I have the Ashford 20" Knitters Loom (it folds for portability, that's why they call it a Knitters Loom, because you can take your work with you). I love it. If you are a member of BluPrint (used to be Craftsy) there are some great classes for the rigid heddle.

Ashford has some good video/tutorials on their website too. Don't just look at the ones for your model - some of the manuals for the other rigid heddle looms have different beginner projects in them! Also look at websites for other brands - great resources for rigid heddle in general.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats....now you can have even more fiber fun in life.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> I have the Ashford 20" Knitters Loom (it folds for portability, that's why they call it a Knitters Loom, because you can take your work with you). I love it. If you are a member of BluPrint (used to be Craftsy) there are some great classes for the rigid heddle.
> 
> Ashford has some good video/tutorials on their website too. Don't just look at the ones for your model - some of the manuals for the other rigid heddle looms have different beginner projects in them! Also look at websites for other brands - great resources for rigid heddle in general.


Yes, I have chugging videos! You this little loom looks easy enough, between the internet, books, and self "I can do this" I got this little loom. Now if it was a huge floor model, I'm out the door and you will not be able catch me!

I didn't realize that would to put it together until the next day when I a video of someone putting hers together! Tomorrow I tackle it.


----------

